# Has anybody see dwarf seahorses around GTA lately?



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Has anybody see dwarf seahorses around GTA lately?

The very small one that only eats bbs.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Check with Ray - i've heard that some one out his way might be breeding them (i know someone is breeding H. erectus, but that's it). You can also import them from Seahorse Corral.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

There is a lady in Woodstock who has some. Big seahorse setup. 

She would be the one breeding them. I'll ask her if I can pass her info along to you via PM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

I thought I read somewhere that colin at that reef boutique store had them by yorkdale, I also think I seen some at reef raft a while ago


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

blunthead said:


> I thought I read somewhere that colin at that reef boutique store had them by yorkdale, I also think I seen some at reef raft a while ago


not dwarf seahorses, H. erectus (Lined seahorse).


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

teemee said:


> not dwarf seahorses, H. erectus (Lined seahorse).


Thanks Teemee, it's dwarf seahorse that need to eat bbs (not any seahorse)


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

how many are you looking for?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

vaporize said:


> Thanks Teemee, it's dwarf seahorse that need to eat bbs (not any seahorse)


i know, i used to have ~100 of them.

Zena, do you have some?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Not a lot just a friend asked, so no plans to import them in especially nowadays Erectus is so readily available in GTA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I am hatching bbs everyday.I would also like to get some drawf seahorse as well.Thanks


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

I can arrange a group order if there's enough interest.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

*Dwarf seahorses found in Ontario !*

Hey All, 
I know a lady in Woodstock ON area that is currently breeding / selling high quality* dwarf *seahorses
I do not want to post her contact info on this forum for confidentiality reasons but if you want to PM me, I will provide that to you and you can deal with her directly. Her name is Yvette 
Also note that I live in Toronto but I regularly drive to the Woodstock area and I am happy to transport the seahorses back to the GTA for the price of a zoa / paly frag. 
Sam


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Sam , will bug you when the time comes, hopefully she keeps an active culture of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

vaporize said:


> Thanks Sam , will bug you when the time comes, hopefully she keeps an active culture of them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries - she seems to be having great success with them 
She's on another forum called; "the fragtank.ca" and her nickname is: 
yveterinarian
I drive out her way on business regularly and I am happy to help with delivery
Good luck


----------



## saltydawg (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm in the market for a herd of 6

Can anyone help me out?

Let me know

Thx


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

PM sent to you


----------



## saltyfish (Apr 22, 2010)

Bullet said:


> PM sent to you


I spoke to the lady from the fragtank.ca, she has a nice breeding group and she was very helpful in answering my questions, I am also interested in 2 pairs or maybe 3 pairs depending on what price we can get them for.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I have been moving tanks around and setting up tanks.I am interested as well knowing the prices before proceeding and how we are able to get them.Thanks


----------

